# Is Fishing legal at Crow Island?



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

In the past I have hunted the Crow Island area for waterfowl. Last fall we noticed a lot of large fish while motoring through the East unit of Crow Island.

I am interested in fishing this area by boat if it is allowed. It looks like it would offer up some good fishing as well as give me a chance to do some pre season scouting for the ducks & geese.

The problem is that I think I remember some signage indicating that entry is only allowed during the waterfowl season.

Can you tell me if this area would be open to fishing? I would be puting in right off of 13 by the pumping station and then motoring back via the ditch.


Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

To the best of my knowledge it is legal but since I don't work in that area anymore, did about 8 years ago I would recommend calling the Bay City Office. At least I think that's where you are talking about.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> The problem is that I think I remember some signage indicating that entry is only allowed during the waterfowl season.


Another reason to call, vandals can remove signs and you'll still get a ticket.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm just curious as to why you might think that it's closed to fishing?


----------



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

I see people fish the channels for bluegill from M-13 all of the time. I do believe Woodchucksniper is right about being accessable only during the waterfowl season. As far as the service road going in, it's gated and locked.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I remember some type of signage about access only being allowed during waterfowl season. I just wasn't sure if that applied to the gated road or if it applied to the entire area. If it only applied to the road, it wouldn't be a problem as I would be going in right off M13. However, if the entire area is off limits, I don't want to go breaking any laws or rules just to try and hook a few fish.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Sniper not sure outside of waterfowl season, but it has some decent fish in that marsh. Years ago when they first put in the tube from the marsh across to the field to the north to create a waterfowl area in there I did real good the day after it was put in place. Caught a limit real quick of nice 9 to 10 inch gills and some decent bass. In fact the guy that was contracted to dig the tube by the DNR was coming in that day as I was leaving to fish also. He said the fish started to draw to the tube area as soon as the water started flowing out. So if they start drawing water over in the big field from the marsh that would be where I would start. BAYDOG2


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm sure there are some bass and blue gill in crow island, but I think the "big fish" you were seeing were probably carp. The carp are so thick in there at times you can feel them bouncing off your prop.


----------

